# Gwen Stefani und Gavin Rossdale in der Ehe-Krise



## beachkini (30 Jan. 2012)

​
Steht nach den Trennungen von Demi Moore und Ashton Kutcher, Heidi Klum und Seal nun die nächste Hollywood-Vorzeige-Ehe vor ihren Trümmern? Insider berichten, dass *Gwen Stefani (42)* die *Scheidung von Gavin Rossdale (46) *einreichen will. Die No-Doubt-Sängerin soll die Nase endgültig voll *haben, immer wieder von neuen Affären ihres Mannes zu erfahren.

Liebschaften
Die wilde Vergangenheit des Bush-Sängers sorgte häufig für heftige Auseinandersetzungen. 2004 wurde bekannt, dass Rossdale eine Tochter, Daisy, mit der Designerin und Songwriterin Pearl Lowe hat. Das verschwieg er seiner Frau jahrelang, war sogar noch Patenonkel des Mädchens!

„Gwen fragt sich oft, welche Geheimnisse Gavin noch vor ihr hat. Es wird für sie immer schwieriger, mit einem Mann das Bett zu teilen, dem sie nicht vertrauen kann“, berichtet ein Bekannter. „Und mittlerweile ist sie erfolgreicher als er – das war am Anfang ihrer Beziehung ganz anders …“

Die Trennung dürfte für alle Beteiligten schmerzhaft werden. Für Gwen Stefani, die in einer intakten Familie aufwuchs, waren Familie und Kinder immer der große Traum. Und für Gavin Rossdale, der als Scheidungskind vom Vater und einer Tante erzogen wurde, wäre es eine Katastrophe, wenn seine Kids ein ähnliches Schicksal wie er erleiden würden. "Meine Eltern haben jeweils dreimal neue Partner geheiratet. Das war für mich unzumutbar", sagte er vor einiger Zeit. "Deshalb spüre ich absolute Loyalität Gwen gegenüber. Ich glaube, auch aus diesem Grund fällt es uns ein bisschen leichter, das Glück fest in den Händen zu halten." Offensichtlich hat das einstige Traumpaar dafür nun nicht mehr genug Kraft.


----------



## Q (30 Jan. 2012)

man kann nicht alles verstehen


----------



## comatron (31 Jan. 2012)

Langsam wird es schon interessanter, wer sich *nicht* scheiden lassen will.


----------



## Punisher (22 Aug. 2012)

ICH lass mich nicht scheiden


----------

